# Moving to Spain



## Suzi123 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi

Please excuse our ignorance, if we come to live in Spain at what point would we be required to complete residency documentation? 
Will we have to register and pay tax and if so when? 
If we're already taxed on our UK pensions then will we have to pay double tax? 
Is there anything else we should be aware of?
And as UK citizen, is it necessary for us to have private medical insurance?

Any advice / info will be most appreciated.

Suzi


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Suzi123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please excuse our ignorance, if we come to live in Spain at what point would we be required to complete residency documentation?
> Will we have to register and pay tax and if so when?
> ...


Take a browse through previous threads - it's been discussed many times before.

In summary;

You have to complete the residency process within 90 days of arriving.
After 182 days (in a calendar year), you are deemed tax resident and should submit a tax return.
Because of the double taxation agreement between UK and Spain, any tax paid in UK can be offset against any Spanish liability.
Part of your residency documentation MUST be proof of sufficient income and proof of health cover (via SS payments, via S1 from UK if pensioner or via private health insurance)


----------



## Suzi123 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Health Cover*

Thank you. 

It all seems so terribly complicated. I'd had a quick look at the government legislation effective from April this 2014 and it would seem my partner and I will have to buy medical cover for the period up until we officially reach retirement age. 

Is this fixed at the age when one would receive the state pension? For my partner this would be 65 years, for me, it will be aged 66 years. But on the information I saw, it says 60 years for a woman which is confusing? 

Which companies offer the most reasonable rates, yet actually pay out?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suzi123 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It all seems so terribly complicated. I'd had a quick look at the government legislation effective from April this 2014 and it would seem my partner and I will have to buy medical cover for the period up until we officially reach retirement age.
> 
> ...


have a read of this - & also look at the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there are links to insurance comparison sites


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Suzi123 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It all seems so terribly complicated. I'd had a quick look at the government legislation effective from April this 2014 and it would seem my partner and I will have to buy medical cover for the period up until we officially reach retirement age.
> 
> ...


After one year of private health cover( which may not cover existing health conditions, )if you are tax resident,you can apply for the convenio especial, which allows you to pay approx 60 euros per person per month into the Spanish NHS, and will be covered for healthcare the same as a Spanish national, and when you receive the state pension, you can apply for free care.
I think this is mentioned on the UK Government website.Most regions are doing this scheme and eventually all will be in it.
You will pay towards prescriptions whatever your status, and if on expensive medications it can add up.
Some regions have a scheme which caps costs according to your income, but others have not done this yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Suzi123 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It all seems so terribly complicated. I'd had a quick look at the government legislation effective from April this 2014 and it would seem my partner and I will have to buy medical cover for the period up until we officially reach retirement age.
> 
> ...


You are entitled to the free healthcare as soon as you get the UK state pension. If the spouse is not yet at pensionable age, they can still get it as a dependant (beneficiario), as can any dependent children.

Sanitas is the Spanish equivalent of BUPA and has a very good reputation. It has English speaking reps and a good network of treatment centres all over Spain. You can go to their website and get an estimate.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

One situation that does not appear to be covered is an early retiree who is still paying UK Class 3 National Insurance Contributions - in order to build up qualifying years for the UK State Pension.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

calpeflyer said:


> One situation that does not appear to be covered is an early retiree who is still paying UK Class 3 National Insurance Contributions - in order to build up qualifying years for the UK State Pension.


are people in that situation able to get an S1?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> are people in that situation able to get an S1?


No, I enquired.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> No, I enquired.


I suspected that might be the case .....


----------

